# Very skeptical



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont know guys I'd really like to buy more decoys because my friend and i are only hunting over 14 decoys right now and its just not cutting it. Were only 14 so funds are low but their are alot of silos 4 sale in the classifieds for cheap money but im split. Lots of people say they work great for their realism but the others say they work like crap because they have a bad glare. I plan to floek their heads and tails but i dont know if that will be enough. During early goose season in september theirs hardly any overcast days so its gonna be tought but what do you guys think? YEY or NEY?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that they are OK. Try to get the non glare ones and I wouldnt worry about the flocking for them. Also, look into making your own silos out of light plywood or corrugated plastic. Good luck


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd take 14 full bodies over 3x that amount of silos. and If your only 14 you must tell your parents to get off their wallets and buy you some full body decoys "WE SAID SO" if that don't work remember "Quality not Quanity" I believe a small spread of good looking dekes set out properly will out perform a whole bunch set out in no order at all, Practice your setups take time to note how you've done each time you'll learn what works and you'll see it doesn't have to be great numbers as long as you can set them right :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ney silos are the greatest because when the geese starting rapping around the lose the sight of them

Look into some shells or full bodies. Im as old as you and im saving up for 12 carrylite magnum shells.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Do it. Sillys do work if you know how to use them. Eventually, as your funds grow, you can use them as fillers when you need a big spread to pull in birds. Don't let these guys tell you they don't work. Its an inexpensive way to build up your spread. I still buy a couple dozen every year to have on hand when the situation calls for them.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

:withstupid: Especially when there are a lot of birds around. For the early season, my experience is that a dozen or so FB's are probably going to work the best. At that time of year you are trying to decoy family groups that usually total only 8-10 birds or less and the smaller spread makes them more comfortable. I didn't get out much last season, but the silo's worked great when I did. Silo's are a huge advantage when you can't drive into a field as well. Easy as pie to put ten dozen on the deer cart and head for the "X". Good hunting, Burl


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Silos have their place and you can kill geese with them. As Burly said, it's hard to beat them when you have to hand carry your spread in.

That being said, I think you will do better by saving up your cash and getting a dozen or two high quality mag shells. I personally recommend G&Hs. You can often times get good deals on eBay, I've picked up quite a few decoys there.

Remember you have nearly 6 months until early goose season. If you want the decoys bad enough, put whatever money you have away and hit a Summer job. I'll bet you can can save up enough to get at least a dozen shells before Sept 1st...


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Silos absolutely work. As mentioned before they are great for transporting and take up much less space for storage. They will always be a nice option to have around. You can't always drive out into fields and having light weight decoys as an option is nice.

Get some decent ones, non-glare on one side (or both if you want to spring the extra $30) and take care of them.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Forthe early season, the 14 you have now will be just fine. Small family groups is what you are hunting. Generally you can find good shells on ebay or garage sales that are slightly used and get a dozen or two for pretty cheap. They also are easier to transport. Once you start buying lots of fullbodies you have to look at getting a trailer which can be another big set back.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I used silos for a long time. Full-bodies are far superior. I would never use silos again on a sunny day. On a fully cloudy day they are ok as fillers. I know its tough, full bodies are expensive and tough to haul around, but a spread of 2-3 dozen full bodies will out-pull 100 silos every-time.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

To each their own but I would not rely on any type of decoy, full body or otherwise, to be my pulling power. Get the flag out there, birds see that way before they can see lifeless dekes or hear calling.

Full bodies definitely add to visibility because they are bigger and sit higher above stubble than shells or silos. But, if a person learns to use silos right they can be quite successful with them. I am not saying that I would choose to hunt over silos instead of full bodies all the time. When possible I would hunt over full bodies. However, when storage space is short or the fields are muddy, I'm grabbing the silos.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

as NDTerminator said you have until sept 1. That means the decoys don't have to be in your hand until Aug 31. That gives you the Months of May, June, July and August to mow your neighbors lawn, mow your grandparents lawn, mow anybody's lawn that will pay you. If you really want to build your spread, work at it. My cousin (11 years old) is going to finance his hunting this season by mowing my lawn. I did the same thing when I was that young. Between you and your friend you could really make enough to get yourself a good quantity of quality decoys. Silo's, fullbodies, shells, and flags.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm guessing since your 14 you don't have a way to get around a bunch of full bodies, so get the silly's. Take some time to get good... and I mean good... on a goose call. A powerful goose caller in a set of silhouettes will out perform a good set of decoys and horse**** calling any day. 99.9% of the hunters out there can't/won't learn how to blow a short reed.

Hell when I was 14 I made 40 cutout silos from plywood. Didn't kill as many geese as I do now with more sophisticated equipment but for a 14 year old they worked fine.


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for all your help Im gonna take everything said in to consideration and decoyer i agree with the calling thing i think good calling is critical to.I thijknk myself to be a very gooid caller on the short reed i relebntlessly study honker talk and can honk, moan, murmmur, cluck moan, double cluck, hail call, and comeback call quit well the clock moan is my speacialty :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

get a decent summer job and rake in the mulla. Just like said above-try working on a short reed, i have been practicing for 2 years now and still have mastered it!


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Goosehisperer - what state are you in?


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

Saratoga NY.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I have a friend that has been hunting over strictly silos (real geese pros) since I can remember. He knows his stuff and is an great caller. Knocks the crap out of the geese every year.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've shot more limits of geese with 16 full bodies than I have with 60. Good quality decoys and blinds are important, but #1 is scouting. You could easily hunt with what you have, especially in the early season. I understand there are situations for more decoys, but I would just save for 8 more full bodies a year. It'll build in no time. I haven't had luck with silos so maybe I'm a little biased.


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

Last fall i hunted over 8 full body bigfoots and we shot our limit in no time. This was in the late season and every flock was 50 plus birds.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess I don't know what it would be like to hunt out east. Probably a lot more pressure and maybe more deeks are necessary to hide the blinds. Here you can get by with a lot less because a lot of these birds have never seen a decoy.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

I think what we are all trying to say is you need a spread somewhere between 8 and 2000 decoys. You need to cover yourself up really well and then you need to learn how to call better than a real goose and then if you pray hard enough you just might get a flock to come in.....

Seriously though, not a single one of us in here has THE answer, but it is all good advice. Good luck.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have THE answer. You better listen to me!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

